# EPDM and cold weather applications



## KAAL Construction Inc (Oct 1, 2012)

To start off I am not a commercial flat installer by any stretch of the imagination but I do like to educate myself as much as possible in all aspects of roofing. So with that said: I keep getting mixed answers on being able to install EPDM system in weather below 40% and rising. Is it possible to install such a system in these colder months and what added precautions should be taken if so?
Thanks!


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

If the sun is out, the adhesives will cure.... Sheets need to relax longer...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep what pie said. 

Unless you are using the junk water based adhesives. The sun is more important then temp at 40 Deg.


----------



## KAAL Construction Inc (Oct 1, 2012)

*Flat roof replacement*

Ok not sure if i attached this material list correct but we will see.
this is a 33 sq completely flat roof,no pitch to it, with only the old school rolled roofing on it now and 8 40" square skylights. This roof is an addition for an enclosed pool on the back of a residential house. the inside two corners are tied into the existing roof pitch 6/12. gutter along the front. I want to remove and install epdm.This is the material list provided by my local supplier,Allied Building supply. although again i am not a commercial flat roof installer,i still think they well over did this list with to much of some things. You guys are the pro's in this field...What do ya think?


----------



## pault (Jan 31, 2010)

Punt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

It really shouldn't be all that hard to figure out what you need for the job, add a bit for waste. It's small enough you could work it out by hand.


----------

